# Кифоз 3 степени. Нужна ли операция?



## Анастасия2421 (20 Ноя 2022)

Здравствуйте. У мужа имеется кифоз 3 степени, искривление 65 градусов. Передняя клиновидная деформация 5 позвонков. Признаки остеохондроза в виде снижения высоты межпозвонковых промежутков с наличием краевых остеофитов по контурам тел позвонков грудного отдела и склерозом замыкательных пластин. Имеются постоянные боли в спине, особенно усиливаются при физических нагрузках, головокружения, онемение рук, иногда ног. Нужна ли операция или можно поддерживать с помощью препаратов и массажами?


----------



## La murr (21 Ноя 2022)

@Анастасия2421, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

